# Opera trips



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

Way back... I guess 2012, I started a thread here called 'Opera trips', though it seems gone now. But, I'm still travelling, and my passion for opera has not changed. Other things happened, let's say life and covid happend while I was making other plans... After a gap for 2.5 years, I picked up the travelling, and I'm in a lovely winebar in Milan, yesterday was Don Giovanni at La Scala. As my nick suggests I like this opera a lot. It's so good to be back in the live performances ! In January I also went to Milan for Capuletti, with Orepesa and Crebassa, and that was one amazing performance. 

Wondering if there are still forum members active who read my opera trip reports. Let me know !

Quite a trip planned, Lyon, Paris and London following. I'll post more as the trip progresses. Tonight is one of my favourites: Mahler 2 at La Scala, Chailly conducting.

Wondering if there is a way to get the old thread back ?


----------

